# Help! How to remove Belt sprocket from Rohloff hub?



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

So I have started the process of converting my bikepacking rig to a Rohloff and have run into my first issue. I purchased a used Rohloff wheel that happened to come with a Gates belt sprocket mounted, which I though shouldn't be a problem. I have the Rohloff cog removal tool, a 17t replacement cog for chain, and then I purchased the Gates rear sprocket Removal Tool.

So last night I finally tried to tackle the conversion with very poor results! When opening up and inspecting the Gates sprocket removal tool(basically a chain whip for belt cogs), it seemed very flimsy and not up to the task, but I tried it anyway. Sure enough, the rubber belt that goes around the sprocket snapped with only moderate pressure. I was able to tie a knot in it and insert it again, but it broke again. I believe I was using the correct technique: Mount Rohloff tool and secure with QR skewer to keep it from slipping out. Hold that wrench fixed and try to remove sprocket counterclockwise.

So any suggestions? My next thought was to make a tool that engaged the holes under the teeth of the sprocket for a more secure hold on it.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## prawdapus (Apr 22, 2014)

*A bigger lever worked for me*

Mark,

It's always a bear to get that Rohloff cog off. I struggled with a chain-whip in the past, and decided to use more leverage!

I've never had to remove the belt-cog, but here's how I did it with my chain-cog.

A two-by-four, 2 nails and an old chain made me a monster chain whip that worked like a charm. You will also want a very large cresent wrench, or even better, a bench vise to grab the wheel (ie the cog-puller thingy.)

As far as removing this without damaging the cog, If you can attach a belt to a 2x4, I bet that would solve your problem.

But if you don't have a belt and don't really care about that cog, I would recommend a nice big pipe wrench! (This will certainly destroy the cog, as well as perhaps destroy it without removing it.)

Another thought would be old belt on cog+pipe wrench.

Good luck.

When you get it off, let us know how you did it!

Jim


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks for the reply prawdapus. I have to say, the whole threaded cog mount seems archaic to me, don't understand why Rohloff uses it!

I do not have a belt, and am not going to purchase one just to remove the sprocket. I attached a picture of the sprocket below to give you an idea of what it looks like. My plan is to make a tool with 2 holes that I will attach 2 screws through that will engage the holes that are just below the teeth. And make it so I can attach a cheater bar for leverage! I'm going right now to see what I can find in the scrap bin in the machine shop!


----------



## CycleMonkey (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Mark,

If the Gates tool is not working, you can (carefully) clamp a channel lock directly onto the Gates sprocket and use it like a chain whip.

In case it helps, here's a video we made about the sprocket removal process:


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Success! Forgot to take pictures, I was too excited to have it off, sorry. Basically I found a rectangular aluminum bar, drilled 2 holes to accept M4 screws matching the spacing of 2 of the holes on the sprocket, and secured them with nuts into the bar. Then it was just a matter of attaching a really big crescent to the Rohloff tool, attaching my tool to the sprocket(with a cheater bar for more leverage) and then putting some muscle into it! The 2 screws actually bent in the process!

Got my 17t cog mounted up(with anti-seize), mounted up the wheel and got my chain tensioned up with the sliders. Still have some work left to set up shifter and external mech with new cables, and then perform my first oil change, as I don't know the history of this hub. I will post up pictures in a new thread when it's up and running.

Cyclemonkey: I did watch that video before tacking this, as well as reading online stuff and the manual. Question for you: Do you keep records of your Rohloff builds? Reason I ask, is because the wheel I have has a Cyclemonkey sticker on it, so I'm assuming it came from one of your builds. Maybe PM me to keep it out of this thread.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## CycleMonkey (Nov 20, 2013)

bikeny said:


> Success! Forgot to take pictures, I was too excited to have it off, sorry. Basically I found a rectangular aluminum bar, drilled 2 holes to accept M4 screws matching the spacing of 2 of the holes on the sprocket, and secured them with nuts into the bar. Then it was just a matter of attaching a really big crescent to the Rohloff tool, attaching my tool to the sprocket(with a cheater bar for more leverage) and then putting some muscle into it! The 2 screws actually bent in the process!
> 
> Got my 17t cog mounted up(with anti-seize), mounted up the wheel and got my chain tensioned up with the sliders. Still have some work left to set up shifter and external mech with new cables, and then perform my first oil change, as I don't know the history of this hub. I will post up pictures in a new thread when it's up and running.
> 
> ...


Hey Mark,

Glad you were able to get your Gates cog off! Just PM'd you about finding your wheel in our records. Should be no problem.

Thanks,
-Cycle Monkey


----------



## quickrims (Dec 12, 2015)

just managed to shift mine using a large pipe wrench, protecting hub with a rag (very easy to damage hub casing)

unfortunately the sprocket carrier came away with it!

note oil then seeps out if you tip the hub

any alternative but to buy another sprocket carrier?


----------

